# Ocean Master Spinning 12ft 6-12oz $80



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

OM 12 ft spinning rod rated 6-12 oz for sale. Rod itself is in great shape. The cork on the handle does have a rub ring from sitting in a rod holder. It's been a good rod and I've thrown my share of 8nbait with no problem at all. I feel like it could take more honestly. It is just too stiff for me. I'll post close up pics tonight. $80 cash local pick-up only (can meet in Apex/Cary/Raleigh area).


----------



## Toddboy23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Let me know if you decide to ship.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You should be able to ship that fairly inexpensively. You can go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a carpet tube from the carpet dept. That's the tube that the carpet is rolled up on. Cut it about 6.5 ft long and bubble wrap the rod. Tape up both ends and you should come in under the 80 inches that UPS charges extra for. You can ship from Office Depot , staples , office max etc. Of course the buyer would have to pay the shipping. 
I have shipped several rods this way. Sent a Mojo 12' surf rod to someone in Idaho for like 28.00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

$75. Can look into shipping on buyers dime. Caught my first citation drum from the surf on this baby. Kinda hate to sell but just picked up a Tsunami.


----------



## crabballs (Oct 11, 2014)

Interested if you can tell me shipping cost to Delaware 19901 thanks


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll take it for $75. My son lives in Raleigh and works in Cary--I'll arrange pick-up/meeting. PM me please with instructions. Thanks


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Sale pending to TarheelFXR


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Sold to TarheelFXR. Thanks Alan I hope you enjoy the rod!


----------

